# dias de calendário



## ceballos

Dias úteis são días hábiles em espanhol.
Dias de calendário são dias naturales ou estou errada?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ceballos said:


> Dias úteis são días hábiles em espanhol.
> Dias de calendário são dias naturales ou estou errada?


----------



## Carfer

Me parece que, si _'día natural'_ significa en español

*~** natural.*
*1. *m._ Fís._ *día* (‖ tiempo en que el Sol está sobre el horizonte).

entonces _'día de calendário_' es el 

*~** civil.*
*1. *m. Tiempo comprendido entre dos medias noches consecutivas.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"Días consecutivos" se utiliza por aquí, como el período de vacaciones, se toman X días consecutivos sin considerar si hay un feriado en el medio para compensarlo con un día más.


----------



## coolbrowne

Não sei se seria relevante, mas não me parece ter ouvido esta expressão no Brasil:





ceballos said:


> Dias de calendário...


Se hoje em dia se usa, suspeito que tenha sido por "tradução" forçada do inglês "calendar days". A expressão que conheço é "*dias corridos*".

Para que fique claro, também se diz que um certo dia "_foi muito corrido_" para indicar que foi bem ocupado (uma correria). Neste sentido, é perfeitamente possivel dizer algo como "Gente! aqueles é que foram _dias corridos!_", mas não há que confundir com o sentido inicialmente abordado porque o contexto mostra que este último _não indica uma contagem_.


----------



## Mangato

Aquí usamos :

Días laborables, de lunes a sábado, aunque no se trabaje este último dia
Días festivos, domingos y festividades civiles o religiosas
Días lectivos, los hábiles en el calendario escolar
Días naturales, los trescientos sesenta y cinco días del año y uno más en los bisiestos


----------



## ceballos

Y días hábiles en lo que se refiere a juzgados y plazos.
Lo de "dias de calendário" aperece en un contrato jurídico hecho en Portugal.


----------



## Mangato

ceballos said:


> Y días hábiles en lo que se refiere a juzgados y plazos.
> Lo de "dias de calendário" aperece en un contrato jurídico hecho en Portugal.




LOS DÍAS HÁBILES EXCLUYEN SÁBADOS, DOMINGOS Y FESTIVOS


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> Y días hábiles en lo que se refiere a juzgados y plazos.
> Lo de "dias de calendário" aperece en un contrato jurídico hecho en Portugal.


 
Pode-nos transcrever a frase onde a expressão aparece? Quase de certeza significa _'dias civis'_ mas nunca se sabe...


----------



## ceballos

Carfer said:


> Pode-nos transcrever a frase onde a expressão aparece? Quase de certeza significa _'dias civis'_ mas nunca se sabe...



No prazo de 15 (quinze) dias de calendário, o Adjudicatário deverá apresentar o documento referido no ponto 25.2 do Programa do Concurso relativo aos seguros.

Eu penso que se refere a "dias naturales" porque em outros momentos do contrato fala de dias úteis.


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> No prazo de 15 (quinze) dias de calendário, o Adjudicatário deverá apresentar o documento referido no ponto 25.2 do Programa do Concurso relativo aos seguros.
> 
> Eu penso que se refere a "dias naturales" porque em outros momentos do contrato fala de dias úteis.


 
Então, seguramente que sim. Fala de dias _de calendário,_como diz, para os distinguir dos dias úteis, que estão a ser usados para o cômputo do prazo noutras cláusulas do contrato.
A única questão que coloco ( e só a coloco não por duvidar de vocês, mas porque o vosso entendimento é diferente do DRAE) é a definição de _'día natural'_. Segundo o DRAE _'día natural'_ é o_ dia de luz solar_ e _'dia civil_' é que é o dia das 0 às 24h. Neste sentido do DRAE, _'día natural'_ não tem aplicação num contrato, como é evidente.


----------



## ceballos

Nunca ouvi falar nisso, aqui falamos de día natural como qualquer dia do ano, independentemente de se é segunda, domingo ou sexta. E usa-se para contabilizar os prazos nos contratos mas sempre ficamos atentos porque se o prazo for de dia util acabamos podemos ter problemas de atraso.
Na linguagem jurídica usam-se estes dois termos natural ou hábil,ao menos em Espanha.


----------



## As2009

Em contratos no Brasil se utiliza:

- dias úteis (menos sábados, domingos e feriados)
- dias corridos (contatos todos os dias sem exceção).

Adriana


----------

